

Employee #1 Is The Toughest Hire - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2012/09/employee-1-is-toughest-hire.html

======
kanja
I cannot tell you the number of times non-technical teams have asked me
(technical) to be employee number 1 and then offered a small amount of equity.
I bail every singe time - it becomes clear they have 0 understanding of the
time commitment on my part, have 0 understanding of the emotional commitment
on my part, and 0 understanding of the opportunity cost of taking their offer.
If you want people who know their stuff and are committed, you need to offer
enough ownership for them to invest themselves.

~~~
hardik988
Exactly! I'm a grad student at a US university, and I get these kind of job
offers pretty much every week. They just need me to help code their website.

